# Chi ate a coffee crisp!



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

So I just got home and found a Halloween sized coffee crisp wrapper on my bed. It looks like Thor ate it. He seems very energetic but should I be taking him to the vet? Or will they just tell me to monitor him?help!


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

I would take him to the vet but I'm a paranoid momma! 
My dog is 40 pounds and it may not have a huge effect but yours is a wee little one. 
I would take him in to be sure.


----------



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

I called the vet and basically they said they would induce vomiting, but I think he ate the bar like 6 hours ago. Also there is nothing the vet could give him to make him feel better medicine wise. Also after doing some research both coffee and chocolate are far down on the list of ingredients.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Glad he's ok I was going to suggest just to monitor him.


----------

